# Under cabinet spice rack



## gad5264

My wife had a lazy susan that was taking up some valuable real estate on the kitchen counter so I decided to do something about it. The results were this spice rack that dropped down from under the cabinet. The wood is oak and was stained to match the existing cabinets. I used the bottles from the lazy susan but you can also get them from Lee Valley.


----------



## titan2

Very nice..........good idea also!!!


----------



## BullDurham

Very nice, I do like the idea.


----------



## markgum

Great idea.  Looks great also.


----------



## rando81

very nice a good match with cabinets


----------



## Bluewing92

Nicely done.


----------



## louisbry

Grant, very nice job.  My wife would want one if she saw it.


----------



## angelofdeath

Very good idea....I was actually thinking about getting rid of my rack as well, but was looking into one that slide out like a drawer but was very thin but was able to be accessed from both sides...just not sure how well it would be supported with kids and all slamming in and out all the time....  i think i am leaning more towards this....thank you very much for sharing


----------

